
Show HN: Create good habits with text message reminders - palidanx
http://www.vhabit.com
======
palidanx
I created a site which encourages good habits by weekly text message reminders

For example you can say

* Every week Monday, Wednesday, Friday 8pm - go to the gym

* Every Tuesday and Thursday 5am - walk the dog

* Every Sunday -10am - Call my parents

What happens is you get a message and you are forced to reply yes or no.

How this differs from other apps is the greater precision in the time of the
reminder, and the fact that responding is done via your phone messaging app.

Sorry, at this time, only US mobile providers are on the list. If you are from
another country and are interested in trying out the service, leave a comment,
and I'll be sure to add it by end of the week.

For me personally, I found the site helpful as a reminder to take my fish oil
for dry eyes every morning at 8:45am, and to read at 8pm. I'm not sure if it
is due to the constant bugging, or the dreadful awareness my phone is going to
ring and I have to respond. But it seems to work for me.

Sign-up is free for one habit. Lastly the technology stack used is
Rails/AWS/Delayed Jobs/MMS e-mail gateways.

Feedback is appreciated!

[http://www.vhabit.com](http://www.vhabit.com)

